# how to speed up ur burn process



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

Excuse me But I Need Help,Figuring Out How To Burn a Dvd Faster


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You can only burn as fast as the burner or DVD is rated at. Generally you should burn slower because a lot of times faster burning can result in errors.

If by your question you mean it's taking hours to make a DVD to play on your TV then that is because the video has to be converted to A DVD compliant format which is very CPU intensive. Only way to speed it up is get a faster CPU.


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

This is a brand new computer 2 months old or sumthin like that 

But i recently burned one and the playback was alright in some clips but sluggish in other clips and before each clip begins the screen appears black ....what can i do for this is easy steps if possible..i tryed downloadin moviefactory 5 but it wouldnt let me so i downloaded moviefactory 4(it dont need to perfect but acceptable )


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

First what burning program are you using and what speed are you burning the DVDs at and how long is it taking and are the videos your burning of good quality??


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

movie factory 4.0....the speed in like 6X ...the quality is excellent when played on the computer there mpeg's and for a 14 minute one it took a hour


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Video processing is processor intense, welcome to the real world.


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

upgrade cpu, but thats the only thing ive done in my 1 time situation like this.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

JoshuaEric said:


> there mpeg's and for a 14 minute one it took a hour


What CPU do you have, I'll guess about 2.8? Using MF a 2.8 can encode a 1 hour mpeg from DV-AVI in about 2 hours so it's about double. It still has to generate the DVD files and some other things plus the burn time so if it was a little less than an hour that's about right. There's no exact time for a CPU though, it depends on your source and other things....

MF is converting them to whatever format you have picked for template. Right click the clip in MF and select properties, write down whatever they are.

If they are within the DVD Spec (found here: www.videohelp.com/dvd ) then you can avoid that by matching the project properties to the clip.


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

Good can learn some more from this thread


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

Under what part in the website


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

I think there all mpeg-1 Video .that what it says on a few of em and there all from the same resource


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

I think there all mpeg-1 Video .that what it says on a few of em and there all from the same resource

I see under project setting it gives u option to (two pass conversion0 or do not convert compliant mpeg files...Treat Mpeg audio as a non -dvd compliant 
which do i check ...i remeber the one i did my first one i changed one of them and it was good play back but dont know which one 

ok a tag wouldnt work in here...so i'll decribe the screen shot i try to take

in preferences under general it listeds
Vcd player compliant and its checkd
anti flicket filter(checked)
always show relink message (checked)
resume all confimation dialog boxes(unchecked)
max 30mb menus for set top dvd+vr reocrder(checked)
resample quality(its says good in a drop down)
tv system (ntsc)
skudhow image durations (3 seconds)
transition effect duration(3 secs)


in advance tab
creat index file for mpeg seekin performacne (unchecked
ntsc/pal safe color (unchecked 
Tv safe area (10%

and this my mpeg properties for file conversion
MPEG files
24 Bits, 720 x 480, 29.97 fps
(DVD-NTSC), 4:3
Video data rate: Variable (Max. 7000 kbps) 
Audio data rate: 256 kbps
Dolby Digital Audio, 48 KHz, 2/0(L,R

Now one dvd i burned didnt have no sound...do i need to change anything on the mpeg change settings


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

JoshuaEric said:


> or do not convert compliant mpeg files...Treat Mpeg audio as a non -dvd compliant
> which do i check


I forgot about that, I don't use MF. If you check that I'm pretty sure it should just burn it if it's compliant. The audio is probably PCM so that makes no difference. If you have the choice for dolby digital use that. If not PCM is fine too but creates larger files. M<peg audio can be used but there are some DVD players it will not play on.


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

u didnt tell me which one to check 


"'forgot about that, I don't use MF. If you check that I'm pretty sure it should just burn it if it's compliant"""

oh i edited the last post


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

JoshuaEric said:


> u didnt tell me which one to check
> 
> "'forgot about that, I don't use MF. If you check that I'm pretty sure it should just burn it if it's compliant"""
> 
> oh i edited the last post


Check the " do not convert compliant files"

Then right click the clips you have to get their properties. In the settings where you have this, change iot to match the clip properties:



> MPEG files
> 24 Bits, 720 x 480, 29.97 fps
> (DVD-NTSC), 4:3
> Video data rate: Variable (Max. 7000 kbps)


Change it to match whatever your clips are. Leave the audio alone. you'll have to convert that but you want Dolby. If you use that it will play in any DVD player.


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

See i left the audio alone last time and had no sound...I only had sound when i played it in my playstation 2


----------

